# Fresadora cnc para circuitos impresos



## garran (Oct 21, 2014)

Buenas tardes,

En la empresa en la cual trabajo, hemos decidido comprar una fresadora cnc para realizar circuitos impresos.
He indagado por internet, y he visto bastantes y con buena pinta.
Quería preguntar si alguno de vosotros trabaja, ha trabajado o conoce algún modelo en especial y fiable.
Los diseños que vamos a realizar no van a ser muy grandes, supongamos que en un A4 será la superficie de trabajo.

Espero vuestros comentarios al respecto.
Un saludo y gracias de antemano. ...


----------



## fen2006 (Oct 21, 2014)

yo tengo una zentool de 7x7 por lo mas económico pero no alcanza para una superficie de A4. en amazon hay varias marcas, modelos y mas completas con software


----------



## lsedr (Oct 21, 2014)

yo tambien quisiera comprar una maquina para hacer PCB. algun modelo en especifico para espacio 8.5'' x 11'' ??


----------



## garran (Oct 22, 2014)

Muchas gracias! voy a echar un vistazo


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 22, 2014)

Y por qué no hacerla.
Aquí el amigo *Darío* muestra y explica la suya.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/fresadora-cnc-muy-simple-barata-20897/


----------



## Yetrox (Oct 22, 2014)

garran dijo:


> Buenas tardes,
> 
> En la empresa en la cual trabajo, hemos decidido comprar una fresadora cnc para realizar circuitos impresos.
> He indagado por internet, y he visto bastantes y con buena pinta.
> ...


 
@garran Pues yo hace un tiempo compre una chinita la CNC 3020 que es esta _#*1238*_ y me ha salido buenisima para PCB madera y aluminio, aprovecha esta en descuento % por 530€ viene con todos sus accesorios y le compras el USB como hice yo

http://es.aliexpress.com/item/LY-CN...rsion-of-3020-DC-spindle-model/915664765.html







Claro que con unos 120€ de mas puedes tener la 3020 USB...y el controlador mejorado.

http://es.aliexpress.com/item/Free-...0B-240w-spindle-cnc-engraving/1460252350.html


----------



## garran (Oct 24, 2014)

Yetrox dijo:


> @garran Pues yo hace un tiempo compre una chinita la CNC 3020 que es esta _#*1238*_ y me ha salido buenisima para PCB madera y aluminio, aprovecha esta en descuento % por 530€ viene con todos sus accesorios y le compras el USB como hice yo
> 
> http://es.aliexpress.com/item/LY-CN...rsion-of-3020-DC-spindle-model/915664765.html
> 
> ...




Buenos días,

Muchas gracias por la info, voy a estudiarla y ver que tal va.
Que opinas del servicio post-venta? Garantias etc..?

Un saludo y gracias de nuevo.



p p p dijo:


> Y por qué no hacerla.
> Aquí el amigo *Darío* muestra y explica la suya.
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/fresadora-cnc-muy-simple-barata-20897/



Es una posibilidad bastante buena, pero si fuese para uso personal... no lo dudaría. 
Muchas gracias por la ayuda.

Saludos


----------

